# Oblivion Error



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

I got Oblivion and I get this error

An error (-5003 : 0x8004ace has occured while running the setup.

Please make sure you have finished with any previous setup and closed other applications. If the error occurs, please contact your vendor. Bethesda Softworks.

Error Code: -5003 : 0x8004ace8
Error Information:
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (3037)
PAPP:Oblivion
PVENDOR:Bethesda Softworks (http://www.bethsoft.com)
PGUID:35CB6715-41F8-4F99-8881-6FC75BF054B0
$11.0.0.28844

Anyone know how to fix this or what may be the problem? I can't evne get it to where it will install. It gets as far as the Oblivion Logo.


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Is this a retail version of Oblivion? How's the condiition of the cd and your cd drive? Are they both clean? As in no fingerprints on the cd or dust on your lasers of the cd drive?


----------



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

Never mind. Some one from another forums was able to help and it is now fixed.

This is what fixed it.

http://support.bethsoft.com/asp/res...932&pos=Windows+XP&top=Installation&rid=22342


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

I've heard that Installshield can cause problems and the best to do is delete it and start over. I've never seen those instructions before, renaming and going through all that to get to the same thing as deleting the file. But whatever works!! Glad you got it fixed. 

I'm buying this game next month.....so I keep looking at all the errors maybe I can avoid having them with mine.


----------

